# hot wire detector



## rhinoguy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had a couple of those cheap live wire finders made of plastic. They break if you drop them. Anyone recommend a durable model? I don't know what you call those devices that buzz when you hold them near a live wire. I just buy them and break (lose) them.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The ones they sell at Home Depot work well. They're made by Greenlee. Fluke also makes a similiar model. All they do is detect a magnetic field within' the conductor. That's why they sound off if you stick it out the window while driving under transmission lines. I use mine when working on knob & tube wiring.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The Fluke 1AC-1 is what I use. It doesn't break when it's dropped, but the thin portion of the tip does break off from years of use. It doesn't seem to effect the operation. About 35 bucks.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I use the Greenlee model, though have been wanting to change to the Fluke, although the Fluke model is not audible.

The common name for the device is 'tick tracer' that's also a brand name.
Everyone of them say to test on a live circuit first to make sure it's working, instead of that I like to 'scratch my head with it', the static electricity from the plastic to your hair should make it beep or light up, then I can trust that the thing is working right.

Just a tip.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I use the Greenlee model, though have been wanting to change to the Fluke, although the Fluke model is not audible..


The new one is. A guy I work with just got one. Same part number as mine, just improved. It beeps pretty loud, too. You can prop it up on a hot wire, and go find the breaker and listen for the infernal beeping to stop.


----------



## Eddy Current (Nov 19, 2006)

> [The Fluke 1AC-1 is what I use. It doesn't break when it's dropped, but the thin portion of the tip does break off from years of use. It doesn't seem to effect the operation. About 35 bucks.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I also used this one and loved it. Had it for a long time but recently lost it. Having trouble finding a replacement - I don't like the new version. I find it too big.


----------



## rhinoguy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Tick tracer?*

Sure, why not call it that? Sounds like I'll get the Fluke. I've dropped too many Greenlee's. I had one that quit when it fell off an HVAC duct three feet to the dirt in a crawl space. The plastic battery door popped open and no amount of tape would hold it shut. Or wire or any other rig job I could figure besides my fingers. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Another thing I forgot to point out is that my Greenlee tick tracer is not sensitive to phantom voltages.

I've heard Fluke's have this problem? Have you guys noticed that?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> Another thing I forgot to point out is that my Greenlee tick tracer is not sensitive to phantom voltages.
> 
> I've heard Fluke's have this problem? Have you guys noticed that?


I rather like a sensitive volt probe. Helps with the old style romexes, with real thick jackets.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

My flukes seem to go intermittent after about a year with no visible signs of damage, battery is good, etc. It doesn't sound like you guys are having this problem?? Intermittent can get you knocked on your butt. I was told by a military base safety officer that non contacts are not allowed to be used on base.


----------



## rhinoguy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Sperry HVH602*

I was at Home Despot today and they were out of Greenlees, don't carry the Fluke and all they had was a new model. Sperry. I've used Sperry stuff over the years and have no complaints. The new one is sort of fat, shaped so you don't lose your grip. Runs on two button batteries, included, available at Wally World and the local convenience store! It also has a (very simple) on/off switch. It's the pocket grip, you press to use. It beeps and flashes an LED. Best part? 10 BUCKS.
Won't hurt so bad when I leave it under a house.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I had a model very similar to that Sperry, I wouldn't tell anyone I own a Sperry tool, so I'm not sure if the one I had was a Sperry or not. 

It worked well, just push the pen clip against the body to turn it on. 

Although I threw it away when it came time to replace those button batteries.


----------

